# Water Dog- Tiny Lizard Cute as Heck



## oldhippy (Apr 17, 2013)

These guys are tame, and not in a hurry to run off. Just posted cuz he's so cute.


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 17, 2013)

Cool!  Hopefully they're not poisonous! I've never seen one before.  He is tiny!
i had to look him up for curiosity... Eastern Red-Spotted Newt


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, he's tiny.
Very cute.


----------

